# Dutilleux - Ainsi la Nuit (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dutilleux composed Ainsi La Nuit between 1973 and 1976 and it was premiered in 1977, by the Parrenin Quartet (not by the Juilliard Quartet for whom it was originally intended) . Often split in 7 movements (but it is sometimes compressed into 2 or even one whole piece by others) Dutilleux's aural dreamscape remains a popular piece with a fair number of recordings.
The seven movements of Ainsi la nuit
are “Nocturne I,” “Miroir d’espace,” “LitaniesI,” “Litanies II,” “Constellations,” “Nocturne II,” and “Temps suspendu.” The “parentheses” are mostly
used to recall or foreshadow musical material in the rest of the work. For this reason, Ainsi la nuit is often associated with the idea of memory.
Lasting usually shy of 20 minutes, the several movements use a number of effects and ideas so you can hear dissonant chords, violin swoops, pizzicati, fragments of melody, abstract interludes, a bird-sounding violin,scurrying strings and more, all in a seemingly atonal setting.
As I said, there's plenty of recordings so these are just my favourite ones amongst those I heard.

Quatuor Stanislas recording below. 






*Highly recommended (all superb) *

*Orpheus
Hermes
Petersen
New World
Arcanto

Even better

Juilliard *- The other two performances on this CD (Ravel and Debussy) may not be at the very top for me but they absolutely nail the Dutilleux. This cohesive analogue performance sounds particularly good and if you are looking for a more forthright, technically superb performance then this could be the one for you.
*Schoenberg Quartet* - this late 2000s recording is a contrast to the Juiliiard. The Schoenbergs really explore the sounds with smooth ensemble and create a stunning dreamy soundscape. I really enjoyed this one a great deal. Beautifully recorded too.

*Top Pick 

Ebene* - I only added this recording recently after it wowed me immediately after hearing it. The 2021 recorded sound is unsurprisingly superb but its the haunting effect that the Ebene create that sticks with you with playing of quite mesmeric beauty. Quite understandable why it received many plaudits and awards. It's just brilliant.


----------

